
MaraDNS – a small open-source DNS server - rini17
https://maradns.samiam.org/
======
rini17
I am not affiliated, only a happy user of maradns-deadwood recursive caching
nameserver on a LAN (recursive means it queries root DNS directly). It is
faster than google or local dnsmasq that was there before! I posted this
because I think this is how DNS is done right.

